# gt verb sizing help needed !!!



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys, new to the site and need some dire help. Im about 5'9-5'10 and weigh about 150-160lbs. I haven't accurately measured my inseams but its about 29inches.. give or take. My question is that i looked at the GT bike sizing chart and it seems that I should be riding their Medium according to my measurements but i purchased a small GT verb expert at a local bike shop and the guys that measured me out said that I should be ok with a small? did i make a mistake? is "feeling" the bike more important or should i be riding a size up to a medium?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would think that a medium would be more appropriate, but in the end, the bike that gives you CONFIDENCE is the right size for you. That said, I have been in the habit of buying bikes that are "too small" for years and always end up regretting them. A smaller bike might feel good on a parking lot test ride, but after pedaling for an hour or two on granly terrain, a smaller bike feels cramped and uncomfortable.

I feel like GT tends to make their bikes a bit "long" though.

On another note, I don't know much about suspension, but something about the frame design on that Verb looks flimsy. It would be worth consulting a more informed opinion about that linkage design.


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

thanks for the reply... would you care to elaborate on the frame design on the verb being flimsy? do you mean that the bike is prone to failure? and that it will crack or break?
my gripe with the size is that when i was at the local bike shop, there was another verb that was a med.. and it was a verb comp. I didn't really get to ride on it but when i stood over the bike.. it felt like i had very little to no clearance on the top tube. I feel like im barely clearing the small one as it is now.. but despite how i feel, every single MTB sizing chart i have looked at suggests that I am riding the wrong size bike.. don't get me wrong. I feel like I could probably ride a med.. but i was wondering is my size too big of a gap for the small?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ask someone who knows more about suspension. I think that is what is called a single-pivot design. It works but it will likely feel flexy and wear out pivot bearings quickly. Again, I am not certain about that, so look into the different kinds of suspension designs and compare them.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Most bikes I have ridden that "fit" correctly give me 1-2" of standover clearance. With 29" wheels and suspension, that's all you can ask for within the limits of bicycle design, and it's all you need. I used to work on a shop that sold GT about two years ago and their bikes always seemed a little lacking in the standover department. Who still sells GT anyhow? P-mart?

If a small GT Verb lacks the length you need but a small feels insecure because of the lack of standover, that's a poorly designed bike and you should look elsewhere.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is your bike's geometry chart. I'm 5'7", inseam 33.3" I'm usually a small men's, medium women's. On this bike, the small is only 565 mm effective top tube. That is tiny. I'd take a medium. So, you could even do a large in the cockpit. But, the standover is unusually high. Meaning, They sold you a bike with too short a cockpit, just so you could clear the top tube. (I'm sure they knew this). Take it back, and raise hell. They need to refund you. (I downloaded the chart from Performance Bike). This small is similar to a women's small. which is for someone around 5'4", if memory serves. (Assuming they have very long legs, anyway). I'd call it women's sizing, but the head tube is short, so, unusual.

Here is the chart from GT, might have more info:

Verb Elite - Mountain Full Suspension - Bikes. If the bike shop won't refund, call GT. They have certain standards to maintain. And this isn't it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks like you could ride the GT Sensor Full Susp. It's proportionately longer and lower. Not sure if you would take a medium or a large. Anyone?

Sensor Comp - Trail - Mountain Full Suspension - Bikes

They need to swap one for the other, perhaps. And not charge you for it.

JMTC.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I misread the part where you already bought the bike. Yeah, those idiots sold you the wrong size. If you bought it at Performance, that does not surprise me. I worked at a Performance for one month and hated it because the company does not enforce any standards for their employees.

Thanks for posting that geo chart! A 565mm ETT is definitely something I would expect to see on a bike designed with a rider who is several inches shorter than you. Also look into measuring your "actual" inseam or "cycling inseam." All you need is a large book or board and a measuring tape. If a medium Verb, which should have an appropriate reach for you, is too high to be safe in the standover, then you need a different bike


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not sure where you are located but Im in california. its a local bike shop but they carry a lot of GT's so im assuming that they have a contract with GT. I have heard some of the concerns regarding the single pivot design and im hoping this bike will be lifted from that curse. It is an entry level bike, therefore i didn't want to spend too much on the bike. thanks for the input though.. ill def be asking around see what happens.


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

once again... thanks guys.. just spoke with the bike shop and they are going to let me resize tomorrow!!!... thanks again for helping me clear up this confusion


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

i was looking at the sensor comp... couldnt find it with my size though..


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

tenjintuned said:


> i was looking at the sensor comp... couldnt find it with my size though..


Do you mean the geometry won't fit with any of the Sensors, or that they don't have your size in stock? They should order a new one for you in your size if that is the case.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

FYI, the Force has an effective top tube of 600 in a medium, so longer than the Sensor, with a standover of only 766. So again, longer and lower than the sensor in a medium, without having to go up to a size large, which was quite a bit longer. (But it's 'All Mountain' not Trail, so maybe not).

Force X Expert - Mountain Full Suspension - Bikes


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

cant afford the force... anyways went back today and got a med.. and even got discounted another 100 for my troubles.. thanks for the help guys.. much appreciated


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

Muirenn said:


> Do you mean the geometry won't fit with any of the Sensors, or that they don't have your size in stock? They should order a new one for you in your size if that is the case.


sorry for the late reply... they didn't have any sensors at all... M, S, or L


----------

